# Mammoth info needed please



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi all, my name is Jon. I am an avid snowboarder from England, and this is my first post on your forums.

I need info please. 

My friends and I are starting to plan our winter adventures for next season, and our current destination of choice is Mammoth Mountain, California. 
We are looking at renting a house for a couple of weeks as there will probably be at least six people in the group, however at least one person will *NOT* be riding. 
With this in mind I want to find a house that is close to the town centre so there is stuff to do for those not riding up on the hill. 

From looking at maps online, the town looks quite spread out, so which area should I be looking at? I presume “the village” is out of town? 

We would rather travel I little each morning/evening to get to and from the hill and be near to the shop, restaurants, bars etc in the evening, so don’t mind a short travel to the lifts each day if necessary. 

We will also be taking a few days in LA before travelling to Mammoth, so any other info would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks Jon


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mammoth is very much spread out. There is no real central downtown or anything like that. The good news is you can stay just about anywhere in town and you are 5 minutes from everything. Most of the bars and such are right off the Main road into Mammoth from what I remember.
World class bouldering and rockclimbing are all around the area. The Buttermilks, Happy, Sads, outside of Bishop are world class bouldering spots. Generally climbable even in winter. A sunny day with mild temps and you are good to go. Owens River Gorge is by Bishop too, but probably too cold to climb there in winter. 
The last couple of seasons have been fairly rough in California. Especially last year. Hopefully they will break the drought cycle and get the good 'ol California dumpage that I remember. Mammoth is a great spot without a doubt.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

AS for mammoth, everything is not too spread out and they have decent bus service and transportation. If you are looking for a good place to stay, I would say try most anything because it is really an easy town to get around.
The village has a gondola service to Canyon lodge and is very easily accessed also, but the village is going through major changes along with the whole mountain. Many stores within the village are closing due to high costs, poor development and lack of parking. That is another problem, there is absolutely no parking at the village and it is very easy to get in car accidents because of the many bad drivers that the town is notorious for. So you might want to look into using the local transportation.
I go to mammoth quite frequently in the winter months and have some knowledgeable insight as to the mountain and its surroundings so feel free to contact me via personal message. And if I don't have an answer then I know where to get an answer because I am also a regular on the mammoth mountain forum. I advise you to go there and check it out and post the same stuff because many residents can help you out and there is a housing section.
New for the 2008-2009 season is air service from LAX which will be a good way to get there. This is the first time they are having commercial service since the '90's. They are also changing the mammoth logo so say goodbye to the Wooly.
But as for your stay, there are many homeowners that rent out their condominiums for fairly decent prices and just about anywhere in mammoth will be sufficient for your stay. Honestly anywhere would really work.


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

JTSECK said:


> New for the 2008-2009 season is air service from LAX which will be a good way to get there.


This is awesome. Any idea how much it will cost, or how frequent flights will be? Do the flights go into that airstrip near Bishop?

I go to Mammoth several times a year and stay at the hotels near the main lodge. But if I was with people who weren't going to get on the snow I'd stay as close to the village as I could, no more than walking distance. That way everyone can get where they need to go easily and without moving a car around a thousand times. There are still some decent bars and shops in the village, it's as good a place to stay as any in the area as far as access to the good stuff close to the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your input guys and girls. I shall do some more research, but I may come back with some more questions later. Thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

gibbous said:


> This is awesome. Any idea how much it will cost, or how frequent flights will be? Do the flights go into that airstrip near Bishop?
> 
> The flight cost is not out yet but should be announced fairly soon I think mid-month or so. The flights will actually go to the mammoth airport, renovation is under way and they are refining the landing strip to handle commercial jets. But there will be only one air-service provider which is Horizon using 80-seater planes. And for the winter season I believe it will be one flight a day everyday conditions permitting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Yo bro SoCal is too trendy and the snow is hit & miss dont half step, you should check out all the SICK spots in Summit County Coli, where there are 6 of the best resorts in the world within 20 minutes from each other,youll save MAD money with the Epic pass & have access to some great historical towns and insane nightlife so your nonriding bro wont be bored and everything is accessible via a FREE bus system! Check out SnowMovement.com for the real deal,they hook you up with locals who know what youre lookin for....the goods!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ummm and Summit county is not trendy? More skier/rider visits there than any other place in the United States. Fact. Plenty to do in Colorado, but I think the op is set on Mammoth. Not a bad choice imo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Mammoth is fun fun fun but it tends to be super windy. It's also a really small town, you'd have no problem walking everywhere so I'm sure that one person who's not riding will find something to do easily. Oh yeah, word spreads fast around town so if you're doing something you don't want anyone to know... I suggest you don't do it at all. There's also a free skatepark if you like to skate too.. it's pretty cool


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

oh and don't even try to poach Mammy... it's a HUGE fine if you're caught, I think somewhere around $400?


----------

